

Opensource cloud based service - garibm

I wonder how will people react for a service which is could based, but code is Opensource. I mean anybody can contribute and and it will be deployed to prod :) And data will be kind of sensitive. What are your ideas about this, do you think people will use it or they will afraid of it?
======
benstewart
I am certain that the ability to deploy at the speed of development that is on
the horizon...will negate any fear.

~~~
benstewart
However, with that being said...in the place of fear, we may find "honest
mistakes" and "waste" or incorrectly rendered/formatted products. (And
products meaning physical and digital...the same, truly). In essence, I
believe we need to approach and begin to explore the ways in which we will
deal with extra "junk" creations that were produced in route to a final,
complete release. Those eager to enjoy the beauty of what was done as well as
those who are eager to "see what it looks like" could cause garages and
external drives to start filling up with gook that could be potentially
hazardous...without them even knowing it, or intending to have caused or
created this or that concocted combination of properties. For these reasons,
down the line, we could see the imploding of retail sales on items such as
clothing and small electronics/cords/connectors, etc....and with that, people
creating imperfect items...those that are slightly off, and thus, in American
culture, discarded. To date, the idea of "print that document again, this one
has a typo"...has only equalled a few extra sheets of paper used and recycled.
In the coming years? Imagine that extra sheet of scratch paper you threw away
being a larger, albeit more resource-intensive....item. Should people be
viewed as hasty when they do this? Or should we admire their innovation
attempt and determination? I feel the latter is important. The kicker is that
we make sure that those who are developing and rendering product and
code...understand waste and the importance of getting it right...and THEN
releasing. Thus...the availability of tools/makers/equipment...and in fact,
raw materials...be limited and monitored. Not just anyone can claim a domain
and see what happens. Life must progress and code must grow as designed by God
from the start. He's got it all under control, aren't we glad, however, to be
a part of the grand beta, however? I know I am. Now, where was that scrumshaw
pen I was working on? :)

